# A Note to Aspiring Rangers



## W.R. (Apr 18, 2018)

There seems to be a lot of guys asking questions about getting the 11X option 40 contract. I’ve read quite a few threads asking the same questions in a few different ways. While I’m not a Ranger, I was able go through the pipeline and spent 17 weeks at RASP/pre-RASP. I spoke with a lot of guys from various MOS’ and that gave me some insight into who’s getting these contracts. This thread is not meant to speak on the course itself or any of the training of RASP, I am only going to speak on the process by which you can give yourself the best chance of getting an option 40 contract.

So, I am an 11B and I came in with an 11X option 40 contract. My experience was very simple and easy. The first thing I did was my research. I searched for the terms and exact language of what I wanted. I knew I wanted to be a Ranger, I just needed to know how to communicate that to a recruiter in a way that would let them know that I was serious. I contacted my local army recruiter and told him exactly what I wanted: an 11X option 40 contract. Going in knowing what you want and the terminology will get you off to a good start. I was told the same thing that a lot of people are told: “Those contracts are very rare and there’s none available.” The important thing at this point that a lot of guys get wrong is to be patient. If you really want to be a Ranger, you may have to wait for that contract. Don’t be pressured into something else. If an option 40 is what you want, be willing to wait. However, upon receiving my ASVAB scores and being medically cleared by MEPS, the tone changed. My recruiter called me when he submitted my packet, and then again no more than three hours later with a contact that had me leaving in 90 days with an 11X option 40 contract. That being said, a good ASVAB score and more specifically a high GT score will make the process much easier. If you are serious about being a Ranger you may want to take some time to study to insure you get the test scores to qualify, otherwise you may not be considered as qualified as a guy that wants the same contract you want but has a couple more points on his GT score. I saw a lot of really good guys not get contracts in Airborne school because they were a few points shy of the score required. There are waivers available but you should want to make it as easy for yourself as possible to get that contract and if that means putting a little time into studying then that’s what it’s going to take. Make yourself as qualified as possible, that means mentally as well.
From there I went to basic, airborne, then to RASP. Along the way I met a lot of guys with option 40 contracts, some who were serious, and some who didn’t even make it out of basic. The thing that I saw as being consistent in the guys who got option 40 contracts was their persistence and their appeal. What I mean by that is they were physically fit and, for the most part, were smarter than the average candidate.
With all that being said, do not give up on your contract. They’re out there, they’re not at all rare. It’s just a matter of not budging when the recruiter pressures you. My recruiter told me there were no 11X option 40s and proceeded to try to entice me with 35M and 18X contracts, each of which had large bonuses. Don’t be tempted. If you truly want to be an infantryman in the Ranger Regiment, you can make it happen. And if you don’t get that beret the first time, for whatever reason, go back. Injuries happen, I can’t tell you how many solid guys I saw get med-dropped. The NCOs at RASP are phenomenal, they can tell if you really want it. They pulled a lot of guys to the side and insured them they were welcome back to the course after they heal up. It’s about how badly you want it and how hard you’re willing to work to get it. I hope this helps some of you guys with your contract attainment. Good luck.



And for the love of God, learn the Ranger Creed before you ship.


----------



## Jommy Jihns (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm not attempting to go to RASP,  but I feel I can add on to this. 

If you really want to be in SOF whether its Rangers or SF, get the contract that gets you there and don't overthink it. I had a shot at getting 18X and didn't because I was too afraid that I wouldn't be able to handle it physically, so I took a 35S contract and didn't question it, fortunately, I like my job. 

That being said, I type this sitting physically weaker than when I left Basic. I legitimately could not pass any SOF selection right now. However, had I taken the contract, I would have had a much better chance. Why? Because I would have been challenged mentally and physically far longer and far more efficiently than how I was on my current path. 

These contracts and their pipelines exist for a reason; to give truly dedicated and motivated individuals a shot at getting into these units in a timely manner. If you really want it, and you're fit enough, go for it. Don't pussy out. 

So listen to this man and take a leap of faith


----------



## Wayoflife123 (May 3, 2018)

Hey man, sounds like you have a lot of experience in this field, and a good head on your shoulder so maybe you could answer a question I have. So I couple of days ago I took my ASVAB...and we’ll it didn’t go great. I got a 66 with a 105 GT, my recruiter told me that I’m still qualified for an 11x and option 40 due to the minimum requirement being a 105 (see document that he gave me) I’m just wondering whether or not this is true, because from what I read you have to have a line score of 110. I’ve not one of those fucking wannabes, talk is cheap so I let my actions speak. I’m ready to do whatever it takes whether I get the contract or not.


----------



## Centermass (May 3, 2018)

Bluefalcon67 said:


> Hey man, sounds like you have a lot of experience in this field, and a good head on your shoulder so maybe you could answer a question I have. So I couple of days ago I took my ASVAB...and we’ll it didn’t go great. I got a 66 with a 105 GT, my recruiter told me that I’m still qualified for an 11x and option 40 due to the minimum requirement being a 105 (see document that he gave me)* I’m just wondering whether or not this is true*, because from what I read you have to have a line score of 110. I’ve not one of those fucking wannabes, talk is cheap so I let my actions speak. I’m ready to do whatever it takes whether I get the contract or not.



It's true. As long as your ASVAB was higher than 50, and your GT was at least a 105, you're no brainiac, but you're G2G.


----------



## CDG (May 3, 2018)

Bluefalcon67 said:


> Hey man, sounds like you have a lot of experience in this field, and a good head on your shoulder so maybe you could answer a question I have. So I couple of days ago I took my ASVAB...and we’ll it didn’t go great. I got a 66 with a 105 GT, my recruiter told me that I’m still qualified for an 11x and option 40 due to the minimum requirement being a 105 (see document that he gave me) I’m just wondering whether or not this is true, because from what I read you have to have a line score of 110. I’ve not one of those fucking wannabes, talk is cheap so I let my actions speak. I’m ready to do whatever it takes whether I get the contract or not. View attachment 22415



Do what you were told in the other thread you started because you're too lazy to find your own answers. Do not post again until that has been accomplished, and do not spam another thread with the same question. Are we clear?


----------



## Wayoflife123 (May 3, 2018)

I gotcha man, thanks for help. I had no idea how this website worked, so my bad for not following what was the standard.


----------



## CDG (May 3, 2018)

Bluefalcon67 said:


> I gotcha man, thanks for help. I had no idea how this website worked, so my bad for not following what was the standard.


No, you don't fucking got me. If you did, you would have done what you were told. Instead, you did the opposite. Your bad indeed.


----------



## Wayoflife123 (May 9, 2018)

W.R. said:


> a good ASVAB score and more specifically a high GT score will make the process much easier. If you are serious about being a Ranger



Hey CDG quick question, so as I was saying in my introduction that my recruiter was saying that they are totally out of option 40’s. Although from your post this quote popped out at me. So I guess my question is whether they might have option 40’s and they are waiting on a higher qualified candidate to come in asking for one, or it’s the truth and they are actually out? I’d appreciate your help anytime you get a chance. 

Thanks,


----------



## Wayoflife123 (May 9, 2018)

My bad I meant W.R. or anyone who can provide an answer.


----------



## DasBoot (May 9, 2018)

Wayoflife123 said:


> My bad I meant W.R. or anyone who can provide an answer.


They’re out. They’re saving more and more slots for guys in basic and AIT who have proven themselves and been pushed to the RASP LNO at benning.


----------



## Hillclimb (May 9, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> They’re out. They’re saving more and more slots for guys in basic and AIT who have proven themselves and been pushed to the RASP LNO at benning.



That's badass. Make em work for it


----------



## W.R. (Jun 29, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> They’re out. They’re saving more and more slots for guys in basic and AIT who have proven themselves and been pushed to the RASP LNO at benning.


That’s good to hear. Hopefully that will cut down the number of candidates who aren’t serious about the program.


----------

